# Gemeinsame Log-Statistiken (awstats) im ISPConfig3 WWW Cluster



## mattula (20. März 2013)

Hallo liebe ISPConfig User,

ich richte gerade ein Multiserver Setup ein, bei dem u.a. zwei Webserver unter ISPConfig im Mirror-Setup laufen.

Zur Lastverteilung steht vor den beiden Web Hosts ein Loadbalancer-Cluster.

Nun mein Problem:

Wie bekomme ich eine gemeinsame Awstats Statistik für die Webzugriffe?

Die zwei Webserver schreiben ja jeweils ihre lokalen Apache Access Logs.
Oder habe ich in der Doku irgendwo was zu dem Thema übersehen?

Hat das schon jemand von euch erfolgreich gelöst?

Meine Ideen dazu sind:

1. Beide (oder mehr) Logfiles auf einen Server kopieren und dort mit einer speziellen Awstats Config auswerten. Awstats bietet laut Doku die Möglichkeit der Auswertung von mehreren Webserverlogs eines Clusters.

2. Die Access Logfiles direkt auf einen Shared Storage (DRBD oder NFS) schreiben lassen, so dass beide (alle) Nodes in die selbe Logdatei schreiben.

Zu 1. frage ich mich, ob sich das irgendwie in ISPConfig integrieren lässt.

Zu 2. denke ich, das geht wahrscheinlich gar nicht mit dem gleichzeitig Schreiben und lässt sich im Rahmen von ISPConfig wohl eher gar nicht integrieren.

Any ideas?

Matthias


----------



## florian030 (20. März 2013)

Hallo Matthias,



> Wie bekomme ich eine gemeinsame Awstats Statistik für die Webzugriffe?
> 
> Die zwei Webserver schreiben ja jeweils ihre lokalen Apache Access Logs.
> Oder habe ich in der Doku irgendwo was zu dem Thema übersehen?
> ...


Ja. Ich habe dazu kurzerhand vlogger rausgeworfen und durch logger ersetzt. Die Apache-Logs gehen an syslog und über syslog dann an einen zentralen syslog-server. Nur auf diesem Server werden dann die Statistiken erstellt und die Einträge in der Datenbank aktualisiert. Das hat noch den angenehmen Nebeneffekt, dass ich auch den FTP-Traffic erfassen und zuordnen kann.

klick



> 1. Beide (oder mehr) Logfiles auf einen Server kopieren und dort mit einer speziellen Awstats Config auswerten. Awstats bietet laut Doku die Möglichkeit der Auswertung von mehreren Webserverlogs eines Clusters.


Dazu würde ich mal nach /usr/share/doc/awstats/examples/logresolvemerge.pl schauen. Das sollte das können.


----------

